# Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!



## Franky (29. Dezember 2016)

Sicher werden einige von Euch gleich sagen: DAS hätte ich Dir auch gleich sagen können... :m :q Ich kenn Euch ja!  Aber Hinterher ist jeder schlauer und andere vorher sowieso 
Aber mal von vorne... Vor ewigen Monden habe ich allererste Erfahrungen mit Zeugs von Al-Express gemacht. Moment - Ali-Exwas? Hat nix mit fliegenden Teppichen zu tun. Eher sowas wie ein Öffne-Dich-Oh-Sesam  Große Höhle mit viel Schätzen, alles was das Herz begehrt sozusagen. Bislang habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was es da nicht gibt. Wo ist das Haken? Zeugs kommt von China und Umgebung....
Zu meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit Taschenlampe, Druckbleistift und Aquariumventilen. Alles wunderbar in Ordnung. Die Lampe tut noch immer und ist alles andere als billig verarbeitet, der Stift schreibt wie am ersten Tag (und besser als alles, was ich hier so habe (Stabilo, Schwan, Rotring) und selbst die Ventile für die Aquarienbelüftung tun ihren Dienst.
Ergo habe ich Anfang November mal einen Testballon gestartet und eine Spinnrute nebst Rolle bestellt. Gestern habe ich sie bekommen und muss leider sagen, dass meine schlimmeren Erwartungen erfüllt wurden. Blank und Griff ist soweit ganz in Ordnung, aber die Ringe..... Der Leitring hat keine Einlage mehr und ist schief. Richtig schief. Also verbogen und schief montiert - und aus der Flucht vom Rollenhalter (pimal Daumen 20 - 25° nach rechts). Die anderen Ringe sind zumindest halbwegs in einer FLucht, aber dafür schief. Also nur schief darufgesetzt und nicht verbogen. Das war nur der Spitzenring. So einmal um 90° nach unten, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine....
Kontakt zum Verkäufer habe ich versucht aufzunehmen, bislang ohne Reaktion. Ein Bild vom gesprengten Ring habe ich beigelegt. Mal sehen, was und wann er reagiert. Einen neuen Satz Ringe habe ich noch in der Bastelkiste gefunden. Wahrscheinlich war er teurer, als die Rute gekostet hat (33 €)...
Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, wann den die Rolle ankommt. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Also wir haben auch schon einiges beim Ali bestellt und ein recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Klar hat man mal einen Griff ins Klo dabei, aber das ist bei den Preisen zu verkraften.

Eig. sind die Händler sehr kulant, da sie auf gute Bewertungen angewiesen sind.

Über die App sind die Sachen oft billiger als auf der Seite 

Habe auch schon wieder einige Teile im Zulauf!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Das ist unschön.
Ruten und Rollen hab ich bisher die Finger von gelassen, kann das irgendwie nie qualitativ wirklich einordnen.
Und auf dem langen Transportweg kann auch noch so einiges passieren.
Ne Einlage wechseln wäre ja nicht so das Ding, aber wenn die Flucht völlig daneben ist, bringt das auch nix mehr.

Die Händler sind meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich sehr kulant, hatte auch hier und da mal ne Reklamation (Kleinteile) und da kam man mir immer entgegen.
Mach ordentliche Fotos von den Problemzonen und schick sie dem Anbieter. Erspart unnötige Rückfragerei.
Da wird man sicher ne Lösung finden.


----------



## Slick (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Wenn der Händler nicht kulant ist regelt das Aliexpress.

Ware fehlt oder nicht geliefert,Händler anschreiben und warten.

Meine letzte Bestellung war ein 3D Drucker,gab nur Probleme mit dem Zoll.#q#q#q


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

made in China was ist heut nicht von dort ;+
 auf der Suche nach einem Wärmestrahler hab daneben 
 auch eine kleine Angelrute gefunden na ja habe sie eben
 mitbestellt für unter 10,-€ ,nein ich bin nicht unzufrieden 
 damit ist etwas was man eben immer im Auto haben kann
 kommt mit Wurfgewichten um 10 g super klar.
 Murks bekommt man auch in Deutschland z.B.
 mal eine Fliegenrute an deren Rollenhalter die Aufnahmeschellen verkehrtherum montiert waren :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



thanatos schrieb:


> Murks bekommt man auch in Deutschland z.B.
> mal eine Fliegenrute an deren Rollenhalter die Aufnahmeschellen verkehrtherum montiert waren :q



Was meinst du wo die produziert wurde...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Meine Erfahrungen sind gut. 99 % geliefert. 1 x sofort Geld zurück.
Bei Mängeln und das weiß jeder, wirds etwas komplizierter wegen der Entfernung. Es lohnt sich trotzdem bei vielen Artikeln. Das löst sich sicher positiv. Auch wenn letztendlich wieder Wochen drauf gehen. Neue Ware oder Geld zurück. Oder 6 € Nachlass >) also 20 % des Kaufpreises. Von gelungenen Rutenlieferungen habe ich auch aus erster Hand gehört und gesehen.

Deshalb ....
Bei Mängeln und das weiß jeder, wirds etwas komplizierter wegen der Entfernung.....
Das Risiko war bekannt.


----------



## Mainhatten (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Bisher hatte ich auch Glück und keine Probleme, wobei es nur Kleinzeugs war. Und wenn einmal was nicht passt auch ok, dafür hab ich 10x gespart.
 Bei der Rute würde ich eine "Streitfall eröffnen" und das Geld nicht freigeben. Dann mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Jaja der Ali.... Segen für die Konsumenten ....Fluch für die Händler und Vertriebsgesellschaften von Angelkram in D.

 Ich hab bisher stets positive Käufe dort gehabt. Gerade Kleinteile wie Snaps, Wirbel aber auch Kunstköder usw.

 Gestern hab ich das erste mal ne Statio für rund 35e all in Bestellt. Haptisch super! Aber der Lauf ist doch nicht sooo sauber wie bsp. ne Exage..... 

 War mal ein Versuch mit der Rolle.... lasse ich aber die Finger demnächst von und bleibe bei Zubehör oder Tools.

 ALU Zangen, Schnurwickelstationen, usw. sind aber je nach Anbieter mehr als Ordentlich!


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Kurze Frage  was ist  Ali Express?  Ist das Ebay in China Alibaba genannt?


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

https://de.aliexpress.com/

 Ist so ne Art Ebay in China  Da gibts auch alles..... wirklich alles....


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Eine internationale Handelsplattform im WWW, in dem Händler und Hersteller ihre Waren dem Konsumenten direkt anbieten können.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ja Danke  .Kante es nur unter Alibaba  ein Riese auf dem Markt.


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Zu Aliexpress bzw Alibaba.

Ich habe gemischte Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Ich habe mein Belly Boat ja dort gekauft (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314149) und bin total zufrieden damit. Die Verarbeirtung des Bootes ist echt sauber und die Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer war super. So einen Service würde ich mir hier in Deutschland nur wünschen! Kleines Manko waren die Taschen aus Stoff. Da hat man gesehen, dass die "mit der heißen Nadel" genäht wurden. Egal; wurden von mir eh optimiert 

Nicht ganz so toll war die Erfahrung mit meiner Fliegenrolle.
Dort wurde bei der Produktion ein Lager verkehrt herum eingesetzt. Beim Schnur aufnehmen habe ich gegen die Bremse gearbeitet und das abrollen der Schnur ging ohne Widerstand. Aber man weiß sich zu helfen; Rolle auf, Lager gedreht, fertig. Dennoch für den Preis dort, würde ich es wieder machen.

Und wegen dem Ärger mit dem Zoll, so etwas sollte man vorher bedenken/wissen.
Viele Asiaten verschicken auch mit FedEx. Diese kümmern sich dann für euch um die Zollabfertigung.


----------



## Slick (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

War mit DHL Express verschickt worden(Handelsrechnung lag dabei),aber der Zoll glaubte nicht das das so wenig kostet.:c:c:c:c

und der CE............


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Sodele... Der Händler hat reagiert, das Problem als "bekannt" genannt und gefragt, wie ich das gelöst haben möchte. Mal sehen, was er an "Rabatt" einräumt. Ich werde mich die Tage mal ans Abstrippen machen. Mal sehen, was mich da erwartet.


----------



## Sebbo85 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Wie viele wissen, gibt es ja die allseits bekannten Stint Shads, Lieblingsköder und wie sie alle heißen dort extrem günstig. Hat die schonmal jemand erworben? Hab bisher nur welche mit Mindestabnahmemenge von 1000 oder mehr gefunden..


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Wie viele wissen, gibt es ja die allseits bekannten Stint Shads, Lieblingsköder und wie sie alle heißen dort extrem günstig. Hat die schonmal jemand erworben? Hab bisher nur welche mit Mindestabnahmemenge von 1000 oder mehr gefunden..



Dann hast du bei Alibaba gesucht und nicht bei Aliexpress.

https://de.aliexpress.com/


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Bei AliExpress kann man oben in der Suche auch die Stückzahl eingeben bzw. auswählen. 

 Meine Hightlight die super sind:

 Spinnerbaits: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-PCS-Lot-Trulinoya-Spinnerbait-10g-lures-Spirit-Spinner-Bait-Lures-Fishing-Lures-Fishing-Hard-Bait/32266825933.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Bn3d1S

 Snaps: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.emU7zY 

 Wirbel: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100PCS-lot-Ball-Bearing-8-word-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-Fishing-Lure-Rings-Swivels-Small/32348307094.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.emU7zY

 Und natürlich die Alu Zange die viele Distributoren im Sortiment haben:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Aluminum-Fishing-Plier-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Clamp-Remover-18cm-100g-Fishing-line-plier-Fishing-Tackle/32678238444.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.emU7zY&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=200075142


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Habe bei Ali-Express auch schon 2 Spinnruten gekauft. 

Die erst Spinnrute kam auch beschädigt bei mir an, Händler kontaktiert und kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen. Die zweite Spinnrute ging Problemlos durch.

Da die Bezahlung beim Kauf zuerst an Ali-Express (so eine Art Notaranderkonto) geht, sind die Händler darauf angewiesen, dass Kunden den Kauf als positiv erledigt abschließen. Erst danach bekommt der Händler sein Geld.

Zum Zoll, viele Händler versenden ohne Mehrkosten mit China EMS, der deutsche Vertragspartner von China EMS ist die GDSK (Gesellschaft der Schnellkurier), deren Zollabwicklung ist, sagen wir mal recht teuer. Wer diese Kosten umgehen möchte, kann sich hier mal schlau machen.


----------



## DeralteSack (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich habe auch schon einige Artiekel bei Aliexpress gekauft.
Bevorzugt handelte es sich um Wobbler, Gewichte, Tasche/Rucksack, Kleinteileboxen, ne Rolle von Daiwa, Material zum Köderbau und auch sonstige Kleinartikel.
Die meisten Sachen waren von sehr guter Qualität. Gerade die Kleinteile waren mindesten genauso gut wie viele Markenprodukte aus dem Laden, nur, dass 100 Stück zum Preis von hier nur 5-10 Stück kamen.
Der Rucksack war für seine 12 Dollar gut verarbeitet. Bei uns im Militäroutdoorstore kostete der 30 Euro.
Lediglich ein paar der Wobbler liefen nicht oder hatten qualitativ minderwertige Haken oder Ringe. Waren aber U1Euro-Teile und daher war der Ärger begrenzt. Wenn man die Modelle nicht kennt, muss man halt mit sowas rechnen.
Die Markenteile liefen bisher fast alle sehr gut und waren auch fängig.
Meine Favoriten sind immer noch die Gewichte, Skirts für Jigs, Markenwobbler und diverse Kleinteile, wie Snaps etc.. Alles Sachen, die bei uns teilweise kaum im Laden zu bekommen sind für solche Preise.
Ich denke ich werde auch zukünftig einige Sachen dort testen.
Da es Sachen dort gibt, die ich in unseren Läden nicht finde, kaufte ich vorwiegend solche bei Ali.
Nicht alles bei Ali sind Billigartikel. da ist echt gute Qualität dabei. Meine Snaps von da haben Barsche und Ü70Hechte auch ausgehalten, owohl sie wesentlich billiger waren und man nach westlichem Glauben da ja nicht viel erwarten kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Zur Skepsis ist sicher anzuraten, wenn dort Waren angeboten werden, die ursprünglich nicht in China produziert werden.

Wenn also VCM Haken, made in France, in China angeboten werden, halte ich mich gern zurück. Ich würde wohl auch keine hochwertige Rolle dort kaufen, aber bei den vielen Kleinteilen, kann sich der Kauf gut lohnen und das nutze ich gern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Kleinteile bestelle ich dort auch gern.
Gerade bei Verbrauchsteilen wie Wirbel, Snaps ist die Qualität sehr überzeugend für den Preis.
Hab mir auch Anfang des Jahres diverse kleine Öhrhaken zum Feedern geholt und habe es nicht bereut.
Die stehen denen hierzulande in nichts nach.

Genauso wars bei diversen Kleinteilen zum Wallerfischen.
Angefangen mit Kugellagerwirbel (die sind absolut top), diversen Einzelhaken bis zum Vorfachmaterial.
Wenn ich mir so anschaue was hierzulande 25m Cat-Leadcore mit 200lb kostet, bekomme ich für weniger wie die Hälfte einige hundert Meter gleicher Qualität.
Werd ich zwar sicherlich nie alles brauchen, Geld zu verschenken hab ich aber auch nicht zwingend.
Gerade bei Kleinteilen die man öfter mal braucht und ordentlich ins Geld gehen, kann man da doch so einiges sparen.

Es gibt aber auch etliche Dinge dort wo es sich eher wenig lohnt, da der Preis etwa gleich oder höher ist.
Wie zb Knicklichter, Bleie, Futterkörbe oder auch Markenrollen von Daiwa/Shimano/Ryobi.


----------



## nostradamus (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

hi,

ich kaufe recht gerne gebrauchsartikel und stirnlampen dort. 
Rollen und ruten habe ich bisher noch nicht dort gekauft.
mario


----------



## Darket (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich habe eine UL Spinne da bestellt. War auch eher ein Testballon, Aber ich kann nicht klagen. Verarbeitung ist nicht optimal, Aber ich habe hier 'shimano-Ruten aus dem unteren Preissegment (Aber teurer als die von Ali), bei der Verarbeitungstechnisch auch nicht alles perfekt ist. Sie ist absolut fischbar und für 20 Euro kann man nix sagen. Allerdings gibt es halt das Problem, dass man da wirklich die Katze im Sack kauft. Wenn ich hier online bestelle, Kann ich problemlos zurücksenden, wenn mir die Rute nicht zusagt. Auch kann man hier im AB und andernorts auf die Erfahrungen anderer zurückgreifen, Weiß also u.U. schon was auf einen in etwa zukommt bzw. sucht nach bestimmten Kriterien aus. Bei Ali geht das nicht wirklich und man muss Glück haben.


----------



## lelius (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich habe dort einige Sachen vorwiegend zum Fliegenfischen bestellt.Loop verbinder , Streamer , Vorfächer alles völlig in Ordnung. Eine Fliegenrolle die als schnurhalter (in meinen Augen ) dient fast sehr sauber verarbeitet. Die Halterungen der Rolle die dann auf der rute festgeschraubt werden sind nicht ganz gut gefräst. Eine Seite ist minimal etwas dicker als die andere.Somit muss man die Ringe auf die Halterung etwas schief aufschieben.Zum Glück kann man dann aber ohne Gewalt fest drehen so das das Gewinde auf der rute nicht beschädigt wird.Habe das gemeldet und inklusive bilder , kurze Nachfrage des Verkäufers und ca 3 Wochen Wochen später kam neue Rolle.
Das Pröll dazwischen ist tja wenn ich hier an manche eBay Shops denke dann wird es mir auch anders.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukaszz (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Für mich auf jeden Fall ein Segen
hab bis jetzt so ziemlich alles bestellt was man sich denken kann,
Hosen Schuhe Socken Usb-kabel Adapter Angelzeug  

Man sollte aber auf jedenfalls drauf achten: Gier frisst Hirn
bsp. Fluorangelschnur 100m für 1,42 kann nicht geben auch nicht in China/Asia

Naja so nen 1€ versuch war es mir trotzdem wert 

@ Darknet   Welche Ul Spinrute hast dir bestellt ?
Ich hab mir heute eine RoseWood 603Ul 1,8m mit nem Wurfgewicht 0,8g-5g bestellt, für 23.59€  

@ all  Habt ihr vielleicht Interesse wenn wir noch 2 oder 3 Themas auf machen für Ruten, Rollen und Kleinzeugs ?
Im ´´Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ? ´´ Thema wird ja irgendwie alles geschrieben und man verliert den über blick :-(


----------



## nostradamus (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hi Lukas,

gzte Idee! 

Rute
wäre sehr nett, wenn du einfach mal berichtest wie sie ist! Ich überlege auch, ob ich eine bestelle..

mario


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Bevor hier ein Ali Kauf Thread aufgemacht wird- sprecht das mal im Vorfeld mit Thomas ab....

In anderen Foren war das aus diversen Gründen nicht erwünscht. Gerade wenn es so Dinge wie Plagiate, Foren Partner Shops usw. geht.... 

Also bevor ihr euch die Mühe macht - besser fragen...


----------



## der-michler (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Man kann aber leider nicht mit PayPal zahlen glaube ich ,oder?


----------



## Lukaszz (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Nein Paypal nicht, jedoch zählt man an Aliexpress und erst wenn man bestätigt (oder nach ablauf einer Frist) das man die Ware erhalten hat und alles ok zählt dann Aliexpress das Geld an den Händler.

Man kann per Kreditkarte, ?überweisung? oder wie ich es immer mache per Giropay (? erst ab 2€ ?)


----------



## Purist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Meine Reinfälle bei AliExpress halten sich in Grenzen: Einen Haufen Wirbel zum Spottpreis geordert und B-Ware erhalten (mit sowas gehe ich nicht fischen, die Dinger sind quasi Fehlprägungen), hier und dort 'mal ein verhunzter Drilling an 'nem Wobbler (keine große Sache), einmal eine falsche Farblieferung (manche Händler schlampen dabei, sieht man aber an den Bewertungen recht schnell, ob die da ordentlich sind), einmal kam die Sendung nicht an und wurde erstattet.

Insgesamt gesehen, vor allem bezogen auf die Preise, völlig konkurrenzlos. Wer günstig Kleinkram braucht, bekommt dort mit etwas Recherche massenweise günstige Kunstköder, Wirbel, Karabiner, Zubehör (Zangen etc.) auch nettes Zeug für den Outdoorbedarf- und nicht selten sogar das, was hier unter Markennamen deutlich teurer verkauft wird. 
Von Ruten und Rollen lasse ich jedoch bewusst die Finger. Es ist mir einfach zu umständlich, keine Ersatzteilbestellmöglichkeit für Rollen zu haben und dann die Späße mit dem Zoll, wenn man über Umsatzsteuerfreigrenze einkauft..



der-michler schrieb:


> Man kann aber leider nicht mit PayPal zahlen glaube ich ,oder?



Nein, aber per KK oder Überweisung (Giropay, falls deine Bank da mitmacht)- Überwiesen wird dabei auf ein Konto in Deutschland und genau von dort kommt die Kohle auch wieder zurück, falls du nicht beliefert wurdest.


----------



## Darket (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



> @ Darknet Welche Ul Spinrute hast dir bestellt ?
> Ich hab mir heute eine RoseWood 603Ul 1,8m mit nem Wurfgewicht 0,8g-5g bestellt, für 23.59€


Jup, Genau die. War bei mir bislang nur kurz am Wasser, mittlerweile habe ich gesehen, Wird sie mit zwei Seiten geliefert, meine hat nur eins. Ist wie gesagt für das Geld echt gut, Verarbeitung könnte besser sein, v.a. der Rollenhalter macht jetzt keinen Top Eindruck, ist aber bei einer so leichten Rute m.E. verschmerzbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



der-michler schrieb:


> Man kann aber leider nicht mit PayPal zahlen glaube ich ,oder?



Bei Ali geht das nicht, aber bei Banggood ist Paypal akzeptiert. Leider ist die Auswahl geringer.  Bin zufrieden damit und muss meine Kartendaten nicht offen legen.


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Einmal ein kleines fixes Update bzgl. der Rute... Ich bin noch mehr bestärkt darin, dass dieser Testballon ein Testballon bleiben wird und nicht wiederholt wird. Leider hat zum einen der Verkäufer noch nicht wieder/weiter reagiert und zum anderen bin ich auf eine Eigenschaft gestoßen, die mir absolut nicht schmeckt und mich vom Kauf abgehalten hätte.
Da ich die "schiefen" Ringe neu anbinden will - oder besser wollte - habe ich angefangen, diese von oben abzustrippen. Das ging doch erstaunlich gut, und so katastrophal wie befürchtet, waren sie doch nicht angebunden/lackiert. Bei Ring Nummer drei (von oben inkl. Spitze) habe ich etwas endeckt, was dieser Ring wohl verdecken sollte und meinen Verdacht von Anfang an bestätigte. Die Spitze (rund 40 cm) ist nicht aus Kohlefaser sondern eine eingeklebte (nicht einlaminierte!) Vollglasspitze, was in der "99% Carbon Rod"-Beschreibung definitiv nicht angegeben ist. Im Bild erkennt man den Übergang sehr gut. Das Licht schimmert an der "Kratzstelle" sauber durch.
Ich habe jetzt einen "Dispute" eröffnet und mit den 500 Zeichen hoffentlich klar gemacht, warum ich 100% zurückfordere...

PS: von der Rolle ist seit dem 27.11., als sie dem tracking nach ins Flugzeug geladen wurde, noch nichts weiter zu sehen... Ich fürchte, das ist Dispute 2 und der "krönende Abschluss" der Ali-Geschichte!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Wegen der Rolle erstmal abwarten, ist ncht so selten das Ware auch mal länger wie 6 Wochen braucht.
Dabei liegt es nichtmal am shipping, sondern vielmehr gammelt das Zeug wochenlang beim Zoll rum.


----------



## Darket (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ja, was die Dauer angeht, Kann das ganz schön variieren. Ich hatte schon alles zwischen 11 Tage und drei Monaten. Ich habe im November drei Bestellungen am selben Tag aufgegeben. Eine kam Mitte Dezember, eine heute und auf die dritte warte ich auch noch. Und das Tracking funktioniert da bei Standardversand immer nur bis zum Airport in China. Da würde ich mir noch keinen Kopp machen, allerdings Stimme ich bei der Rute zu, das geht wirklich nicht.


----------



## ronram (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit Aliexpress.
Bestellt habe ich vor allem Wobbler und andere Kleinteile, wie Snaps, Haken für DS-Rigs, kleine Gummifische, Schnur usw.
Mittlerweile sind auch die ein oder anderen Dinge von mir geordert worden, die nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben, z.B. eine neue Handyhülle für lächerliche 2€, Action Cam Zubehör,  Hülle für den E-Book Reader,...

Ruten, Rollen oder andere Produkte, die mehr als 15€ kosten habe ich bisher nicht bestellt.
Ich glaube, dass die 1000 Haken für knapp 12€ meine teuerste Bestellung gewesen sind.

Einkaufen in China ist ein wenig wie Zocken, jedenfalls vom Gefühl her. 
Für wenig Geld kann ich etwas bekommen, das hier mehr kosten würde. 
Aber kommt es an und ist es gut?
Muss ich vielleicht zum Zoll?
Mache ich ein Schnäppchen? 
Wenn es Probleme geben sollte...tja, dann habe ich eben 2€ oder 3€ oder 4€ verzockt.


----------



## lelius (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Noch etwas zum Express. Man kann auch in China sehr gute Ware bestellen. Als Beispiel lässt  shimano dort sehr viele Rad bzw Rennrad etc Trikots herstellen .Es gibt auch super Karpfenzellte die nicht grade sehr günstig sind aber immer noch günstiger wie bei uns.  Dazu kurze Info Originalsachen wie oben genannt da bekommt man mit Sicherheit Steuer drauf.  Die besagten Zelte hat mir mein freund vom Zoll abgeraten die kommen meistens mit dem Schiff nach Hamburg bzw mit dem Flieger ✈ nach Frankfurt am Main  .Da sind auch die Zöllner für zuständig wenn die meinen ich muss es persönlich in Hamburg abholen dann ist es so. Es wir nicht zum zoll am Wohnort wie bei mir z.zb Aachen verschickt um es dort notfalls  steuern zu entrichten. 


Alliexpress da sollte jeder für sich entscheiden ob es wert ist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die Steuer richtet sich aber nicht danach, ob es ein Markenartikel ist, sondern welchen Warenwert das Paket inkl. Versand hat. 
Abgesehen davon gehen alle Pakete durch den Zoll, die importiert werden.
Egal ob nur nen kleiner Brief, kleines Päckchen oder dicker Karton...du wirst auf allen den kleinen grünen Zoll-Aufkleber finden.
Stichprobenartig werden auch kleinere Sendungen mal überprüft, vor allem wenn bei der Durchleuchtung Unklarheiten bestehen.
Bei größeren sperrigen Sendungen kannst du fast immer davon ausgehen, sie auch beim Zoll abholen zu dürfen.


----------



## lelius (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Habe das nicht eindeutig geschrieben. Du hast recht .Bei vielen Markenartikel ist natürlich die freigrenze erreicht bzw entsteht ein Verdacht auf Produkt Piraterie. Man kann auch  
Artikel ohne Hersteller Label bestellen was aber zur 99% Kontrolliert wird. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sicmatron (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Wie oft ich beim lokalen Händler was billiges gekauft habe, was dann ein Griff ins Klo war will ich auch gar nicht wissen. Bis auf ein paar schlechte Sprengringe und Drillinge bin ich höchst zufrieden mit Ali. Ich schaue mir die Sachen aber auch genau an bevor ich bestelle und lese Bewertungen durch. Die Kastking Stationärrollen sind der Kracher ich werde auch mal mit Risiko auf Zoll die neuere teure bestellen, sobald die wieder lieferbar ist. Wobbler sind teils sehr gut teils mittelprächtig. Ich habe eine Rute auf den Philippinen gekauft die defintiv auch made in china ist und einen verdammt geilen blank hat ich muss noch recherchieren ob es die auch bei Ali gibt. Interessanterweise war das Rutenrohr 100% baugleich mit dem einer teuren Shimano Rute. Die Rute ist aber sicher keine Shimano B-Ware oder dergleichen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Bei der KastKing Statio wäre ich vorsichtig.... meine bestellte war leider nix. Und die war mit 38€ jetzt auch net so 0815...


----------



## Sicmatron (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei der KastKing Statio wäre ich vorsichtig.... meine bestellte war leider nix. Und die war mit 38€ jetzt auch net so 0815...




Welche war es ? Hört sich von der Preisklasse nach der Orcas an.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

War ne HAIBO Lamor.... die sollen aber Baugleich mit diversen KastKings sein - sprich aus dem selben Werk/Fabrik kommen.

 Meine Rolle lief aus der Packung raus echt ********. Alle Lager waren total verkleistert mit Fett. Hab die Sauber gemacht, Lager ausgewaschen und neu geölt. Getriebe neu gefettet (da war ne echt zähe paste drinnen). Die lief dann def. viel besser. Problem war bei meiner Rolle, dass die Achse Spiel hat - aber vom ganzen Getriebe her. Die Rolle ist absolut fischbar - aber durch das Achsenspiel hat man ein leises Klacken am Höchsten und Niedrigesten Achspunkt.... eben weil das Getriebe ansich Spiel hat....


----------



## Sicmatron (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich glaube die meisten Rollen kommen aus der selben Fabrik nur wird da doch anderes jeweils verbaut. Auch ein lokaler Händler hier hat Rollen die ganz sicher aus der "Kastking" Fabrik stammen nur sind die auch klump. Ich wette da werden auch noch Rollen für viele EU Distributoren hergestellt.

Bevor ich mir eine der Rollen bestelle schaue ich mir an welche Rollen ein bestimmter Youtuber verwendet, der für den Ami Kastking distributor testet. Verwendet er sie über lange Zeit regelmäßig taugt die Rolle meist.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hi,

hat jemand bereits eine gute Rolle gefunden? 

Wie sieht es mit guten UL Ruten aus ....? 

Gruß

mario


----------



## Lemmingx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hi,

hat schon jemand den Vorschlag gemacht einen Thread aufzumachen mit Links für Sachen die sich lohnen bzw. eine gute Qualität haben? Man sucht halt teilweise sehr Lange.
So könnte man sich gegenseitig helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat schon jemand den Vorschlag gemacht einen Thread aufzumachen mit Links für Sachen die sich lohnen bzw. eine gute Qualität haben? Man sucht halt teilweise sehr Lange.
> So könnte man sich gegenseitig helfen.
> ...



Gibts schon....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313881

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315960

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=106


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hi, es gibt den "wirklich gute Wobbler vom Chinesen" Thread wo der Titel nicht so genau genommen wird und oft auch zu anderen Sachen geschrieben wird. Problem ist aber, dass nach absehbarer Zeit viele Links schon wieder tot sind.#6

Ah, etwas zu langsam...

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ali ist für mich ein Segen solange bis sich die Beschwerden von Käufer aus D häufen und die Händler bei Ali nicht mehr nach D liefern.
Genauso wars bei einigen Ebay Händlern aus China und den USA die wegen zuviel Ärger mit deutschen Käufern den Verkauf nach Deutschland einstellten. Die letzte Bestellung bei einem Ebayhändler aus China vor 2 Jahren musste ich über die Adresse von meinen französischen Kumpel abwickeln...


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Naja, das Angebot aus China ist in den letzten Jahren aber ja massiv gestiegen, auch und gerade auf Ebay. Ich denke die sehen das ähnlich wie viele hier: Wenn es wenige Male von vielen Käufen Probleme gibt bleibt es am Ende immer noch eine lukrative Sache...

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Bis das Szenario eintritt, wird es noch Dauern...... 

 Aktuell ist es so, dass der Asiate gefühkt 10x so Kundenorientert ist, wie die hiesigen Händler. (Natürlich nicht alle... bestes Bsp. ist unser Thommy Engel aka Raubfischspezialist und einige mehr...).


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Einmal Update von heute... Ali sagt - "Du bist zu spät gewesen! Gibt nix!!" Rute kam am 22.12. an, ich bin am 28. aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub zurückgekehrt (hatte ich dem Verkäufer mitgeteilt) und hätte spätestens am 25.12. reklamieren müssen... Also Leer- und Lehrgeld!


----------



## someuniqname (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Franky schrieb:


> Einmal Update von heute... Ali sagt - "Du bist zu spät gewesen! Gibt nix!!" Rute kam am 22.12. an, ich bin am 28. aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub zurückgekehrt (hatte ich dem Verkäufer mitgeteilt) und hätte spätestens am 25.12. reklamieren müssen... Also Leer- und Lehrgeld!


Bewertung geht 120+ Tage glaub ich. Da kann man natürlich die Sachen und Mängel noch später eintragen... Evtl wird der Verkäufer dann zugänglich ... Für Ali selbst ist nach 60 Tagen das Geld spätestens beim Verkäufer ( sollte kein Disput offen sein).
/Regards

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



someuniqname schrieb:


> Bewertung geht 120+ Tage glaub ich. Da kann man natürlich die Sachen und Mängel noch später eintragen... Evtl wird der Verkäufer dann zugänglich ... Für Ali selbst ist nach 60 Tagen das Geld spätestens beim Verkäufer ( sollte kein Disput offen sein).
> /Regards
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Bewerten kann ich momentan gar nichts...


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

... und noch'n Gedicht 
Dispute Nr. 2 eröffnet, da kein Paket mit der Rolle weit und breit und der "Schutz" ausläuft. Die Rolle hat demnach zwar den chinesischen Zoll passiert, aber ist nie ins Flugzeug gelangt... Ich hoffe wenigstens diese Kohle wiederzubekommen!


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

klar, kriegst du dein Geld zurück. 

Bisher hatte ich 2 mal probs mit Gummiperlen^^ Geld bekam ich aber wieder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Der "Schutz" kann auch problemlos verlängert werden.


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

... wogegen man sich als Käufer auch nicht wehren kann, wie ich feststellen muss. Man bittet mich weitere 30 Tage um Geduld... Die Rolle sei angeblich "planmäßig unterwegs"...


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

ja die verlängern das gerne paar mal.

Hatte 4 Monate auf meine Gummiperlen gewartert, dann einen dispute aufgemacht und entsetzt mein Geld zurück gefordert.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hallo

Wie bezahlt ihr bei Ali ?

Mit PayPal geht das glaube nicht


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Einige bieten Paypal an. Ansonsten benutze ich Giropay.


----------



## ronram (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich nutze auch Giropay.


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Einige bieten Paypal an. Ansonsten benutze ich Giropay.



über Aliexpress geht kein Paypal.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Schade das machen nicht alle Banken


----------



## poldi82 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

banggood.com

Kleinere Auswahl, dafür PayPal.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



poldi82 schrieb:


> banggood.com
> 
> Kleinere Auswahl, dafür PayPal.



Klinkt wie ne P....Seite.


----------



## nostradamus (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

was  ist eine P Seite?


----------



## poldi82 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Klinkt wie ne P....Seite.



:m Es handelt sich aber um ne China-Plattform wie Ali express.

Definitiv keine Schüttelcomics...


----------



## nostradamus (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

danke


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die Frage ist warum nimmt Alixpress kein PayPal ?
Ist doch sicher und schnell .
Oder wird das wieder vom deutschen Staat ausgebremst?


----------



## nostradamus (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum nimmt Alixpress kein PayPal ?
> Ist doch sicher und schnell .
> Oder wird das wieder vom deutschen Staat ausgebremst?



Hi,
weil bei Paypal zahlungen paypal verdient! |bla:


----------



## mittellandchannel (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum nimmt Alixpress kein PayPal ?
> Ist doch sicher und schnell .
> Oder wird das wieder vom deutschen Staat ausgebremst?



Weil die ihr Alipay haben. Das geht nur bei uns nicht^^


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Weil die ihr Alipay haben. Das geht nur bei uns nicht^^



... noch nicht... 

Übrigens - im Osten nix neues... #d#d


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Obwohl im Osten noch immer nix neues in der Trackliste zu verzeichnen war, geschahen im Westen dennoch Zeichen und Wunder. Natürlich ohne Benachrichtigung fand ich heute morgen eine Lieferung in meiner "Ablagekiste": ein Päckchen mit Zollabfertigung neben dem neuen Gerlinger-Katalog! :g
Kann es DAS sein? (Oder besser "DIE"??) Ja, SIE ist es! Die verschollen geglaubte Kastking Sharky II 4000! Ich habe, wie man ja lesen konnte, wahrlich nicht mehr an die Lieferung glauben können, aber nach exakt 65 Tagen kam sie an.
Und was soll ich sagen: auf den ersten Blick macht sie keinen schlechten Eindruck - für 32 €... Läuft tiptop, genauso viel Spiel (bzw. wenig) wie fast jede andere Rolle mit 6-kant-Steckachse. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser machen wird!


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Na also, Geht doch. Wobei 65 Tage echt lang sind. Aber es ist halt echt unterschiedlich, Hatte wie gesagt auch schon Sachen in 11 (!) Tagen. Aber berichte mal über die Rolle. Rollen hatte ich noch gar nicht dabei.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

hi,
65 Tage ist lang! Man muss auch bedenken, dass sie anfang januar feiertage haben und dann dort nichts mehr geht. 

mario


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 65 Tage ist lang! Man muss auch bedenken, dass sie anfang januar feiertage haben und dann dort nichts mehr geht.
> 
> mario



Chinese New Year kommt erst noch.....  :q


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

upps stimmt! Ist gerade .... . Hatte da was anderes im Kopf!


----------



## Allroundar (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hallo 
Würde auch gerne mal bei aliexpress bestellen nur gebe ich nicht gerne Bankdaten raus 
Har jemand Erfahrung mit prepaid kreditkarten 
Lg


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Mir hat ein Händler geschrieben das  PayPal auch bald möglich ist .


----------



## magut (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

warum nicht "giro pay" ?? find das funzt echt klasse.
LG
Mario


----------



## Allroundar (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hallo
Weiß jemand ob man bei aliexpress mit einer joker geschenkkarte kaufen kann 
Würde mich über infos freuen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



magut schrieb:


> warum nicht "giro pay" ?? find das funzt echt klasse.
> LG
> Mario



Weil nicht alle Banken dieses unterstützen


----------



## magut (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Oki, war mir nicht klar.  Hab ja Extras ein "deutsches" Konto eröffnet weil in Österreich die Banken es auch nicht machen.
DKB  macht es und kostet nix das Konto:m
LG
Mario


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich kann euch aus Erfahrung sagen, dass bei mir bzgl. Ali und Kreditkarte noch nie was schief gelaufen ist oder sowas. Auch Rückbuchungen (z.,B. wenn ein Artikel nicht ankommt oder sowas) war alles in Ordnung.

 Kann die Skepsis aber auch verstehen. Passiert leider oft genug.


----------



## banzinator (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hallo,

wollte mir mal so eine UL Rute bestellen für 25€ oder was die kosten.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
2. Frage ab wieviel € ist Märchensteuer beim Zoll fällig?


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4621776&highlight=zoll#post4621776

#6


----------



## banzinator (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Danke.
Hab mir mal so ein Gerät 1.8m 0,8-5g für 22€ bestellt :m
Mal sehen was geht für 22€. Zum Barsche pietschen wirds wohl reichen #6


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Immer drann denken.... Versandkosten (sofern welche anfallen) werden zum Warenwert addiert..... kann also im doofen Fall sein, dass du Märchensteuer auf den Versand einplanen musst


----------



## banzinator (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Versand ist zum Glück kostenlos |supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Habe das im Wobbler aus China Thread auch schon gepostet, zur Info aber hier nochmal.

Der kostenlose Versand bei Aliexpress geht dann über Paketversand EMS China, deren Versandpartner in Deutschland ist die GDSK (Gesellschaft der Schnellkuriere), die stellen dir dann auch das Paket zu. Leider betreibt die GDSK, was die Zollabwicklung angeht, so etwas wie "Raubrittertum", soll heißen, für die Zollabwicklung verlangen die etwas um 20,-€, auch wenn kein Zoll anfällt.
Alternativ kann man die, doch sehr unübersichtliche, Zollpapiere auch selber ausfüllen, eine Anleitung dazu gibt es hier: http://www.blog.oscg.eu/2011/02/selbstverzollung-bei-der-gdsk/

Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß mit der neuen Spinnrute.


----------



## Mainhatten (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Immer drann denken.... Versandkosten (sofern welche anfallen) werden zum Warenwert addiert..... kann also im doofen Fall sein, dass du Märchensteuer auf den Versand einplanen musst



Hi, vllt ist das nur missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber wenn du in den zollpflichtigen Bereich kommst, zahlt man auf alles Zoll und nicht nur auf den Freibetrag übersteigenden Betrag.


----------



## banzinator (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Okay, da steht Versand mit ePacket |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Hi, vllt ist das nur missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber wenn du in den zollpflichtigen Bereich kommst, zahlt man auf alles Zoll und nicht nur auf den Freibetrag übersteigenden Betrag.



Ich weiss das doch  Bin ja kein China Anfänger mehr...


----------



## Mainhatten (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das doch  Bin ja kein China Anfänger mehr...


Klar weiß ich doch. Sollte nur ein Hinweis für andere sein. Nicht das die denken bei 30 Euro zahlen ich halt für 8 Euro Steuer. Nein das wird dann auf 30 berechnet.


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Dann hoffe ich, dass Du mit dem Stöckchen mehr Glück hast, als ich mit meinem, das jetzt ein Dasein als zukünftiger Blumenstock fristet.


----------



## AngelDep (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der kostenlose Versand bei Aliexpress geht dann über Paketversand EMS China, deren Versandpartner in Deutschland ist die GDSK (Gesellschaft der Schnellkuriere), die stellen dir dann auch das Paket zu. Leider betreibt die GDSK, was die Zollabwicklung angeht, so etwas wie "Raubrittertum", soll heißen, für die Zollabwicklung verlangen die etwas um 20,-€, auch wenn kein Zoll anfällt.



Bedeutet dies, dass der 1,50 € Wobbler am Ende 21,50 € kosten könnte?

|uhoh:


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Bedeutet dies, dass der 1,50 € Wobbler am Ende 21,50 € kosten könnte?
> 
> |uhoh:



Fast. 

Wie zustande kommt, welche Artikel über die GDSK hier in Deutschland weiter transportiert bzw. wer die Verzollung vornimmt ist mir nicht klar, denke, dass das von der Größe des Pakets abhängt. 

Der Wobbler für 1,50€ wird wohl in einem Luftpolsterbrief verschickt werden, diese Briefe werden wohl am Zoll durchgewunken und werden von der Post zugestellt. War zumindest bei meinen Wobbler aus China so, meine beiden Spinnruten wurden aber von der GDSK zugestellt und die GDSK wollte für die Verzollung etwas mehr als 25,-€ haben. Selbstverzollung geht auch, daher einfach mal den oben angehängten Link durchlesen.


----------



## someuniqname (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

hi

habe schon einiges bei Ali bestellt. zumeist unter der Zollgrenze aber ein paar mal auch drüber. da hat der Postzusteller einfach die Zollgebühren eingezogen und nie irgendwas mit gdsk. habe bisher immer "Ali standard shipping" o.ae. genommen und nie bewusst EMS

ist die gdsk Sache immer noch relevant? (die links sind ja schon aelter ~2011)


----------



## buzzypuster (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Fast.
> 
> Wie zustande kommt, welche Artikel über die GDSK hier in Deutschland weiter transportiert bzw. wer die Verzollung vornimmt ist mir nicht klar, denke, dass das von der Größe des Pakets abhängt.
> 
> Der Wobbler für 1,50€ wird wohl in einem Luftpolsterbrief verschickt werden, diese Briefe werden wohl am Zoll durchgewunken und werden von der Post zugestellt. War zumindest bei meinen Wobbler aus China so, meine beiden Spinnruten wurden aber von der GDSK zugestellt und die GDSK wollte für die Verzollung etwas mehr als 25,-€ haben. Selbstverzollung geht auch, daher einfach mal den oben angehängten Link durchlesen.



Interessant.
Ich habe mittlerweile fast alles aus China bestellt bzw. ausprobiert. Schnur, Rolle (knapp 40€), Rute (knapp 33€), sehr viele Kleinteile (Snaps, Wirbel etc.)und um die 100 versch. Kunstköder (Wobbler, Gummis, Spinner). 

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine einziges mal Probleme mit dem Zoll oder der Nachverzollung. Tritt das erst seit kurzem so verstärkt auf? Hab in den letzten Wochen kaum bestellt bzw. nur kleine Kunstköder und ein paar Snaps.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



someuniqname schrieb:


> .....ist die gdsk Sache immer noch relevant? (die links sind ja schon aelter ~2011)



Scroll im verlinkten Artikel mal etwas weiter runter, bis die 531 Feedbacks anfangen, das letzte positive Feedback ist vom 09.02.2017, also keine 10 Tage alt.



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Ich habe mittlerweile fast alles aus China bestellt bzw. ausprobiert. Schnur, Rolle (knapp 40€), Rute (knapp 33€), sehr viele Kleinteile (Snaps, Wirbel etc.)und um die 100 versch. Kunstköder (Wobbler, Gummis, Spinner).
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine einziges mal Probleme mit dem Zoll oder der Nachverzollung. Tritt das erst seit kurzem so verstärkt auf? Hab in den letzten Wochen kaum bestellt bzw. nur kleine Kunstköder und ein paar Snaps.



Meine Wobbler (Ali und Wlure) kamen alle mit der Post bis in den Briefkasten, lagen aber auch alle unterhalb der Zoll- bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuergrenze.

Beide Spinntuten (Ali Standartversand [Versankostenfrei] Warenwert ca. 50$) wurden durch die GDSK in Deutschland transportiert. Versand erfolgte durch den Verkäufer in China mittels China Luftpost (EMS).


----------



## Flymen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die GDSK übernimmt alles, was die Deutsche Post nicht mit dem normalen Briefversand (eine Rolle ist da auch eine Briefsendung mit Zusatzleistungen) transportiert. Da die Deutsche Post das einzige Logistikunternehmen ist, das unverzollte Ware innerhalb von Deutschland transportieren darf, landen Ruten dann bei der GDSK in Frankfurt und eben nicht beim örtlichen Zollamt. Da gibt es dann nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder die überteuerten GDSK-Preise zahlen oder die Verzollung online selbst in die Hand nehmen (wird auf dem Schreiben der GDSK angeboten). Für die Selbstverzollung gibt es einige Anleitungen im Netz.


----------



## ronram (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ok, das ist ja alles hochinteressant.

Auch wenn ich aufgrund der Widersprüche leicht verwirrt bin.
Ist jetzt die Größe des Pakets oder die Wahl von EMS ausschlaggebend dafür, dass man sich mit der GDSK rumärgern darf?

Bei Aliexpress habe ich mir jetzt mal die Ruten angesehen und sowohl EMS als auch andere Versandmethoden, wie z.B. China Post Registered Air Mail als mögliche Auswahl vorgefunden.

Wenn die GDSK-Nachverzollungs-Rumwuselei damit problemlos umgangen werden kann, dass man eben nicht EMS auswählt, wäre das ganze Drama ja leicht umgangen.

Ich spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir für das leichte Barsche-Flitschen eine kleine und günstige Ali-Rute zuzulegen...habe aber nicht so wirklich Lust mich um die Nachverzollung zu kümmern (vor allem wenn gar keine Steuer aufgrund des geringen Warenwerts anfällt) .
Wenn es tatsächlich nur an EMS liegt, passe ich bei der Bestellung eben auf und schreibe dem Chinesen dazu, dass er es bitte unter keinen Umständen auf EMS ändern soll...


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand bereits eine gute Rolle gefunden?
> 
> ...




kuying teton macht einen sehr guten eindruck. dünn wie ein bleistift. viel gefühl und auch gut zum twitchen von mini wobblern. bei ali uuuund bei amazon.de
https://www.amazon.de/kuying-86-Meter-Ultralight-Carbon-Spinning/dp/B01NBIBU9T


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

So wie ich das in all den Jahren mitbekommen habe ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Es gibt zwar einige Couriere (UPS, FedEx, DHL, TNT, OCS) die den ganzen Transport vom Versenden bis Empfangen und auch Zollabwicklung machen. Schaut man sich aber beim AliExpress mal an, waa diese Versandwege auf einmal für nen Aufpreis haben, vergeht einem schnell die Lust. Daher nehmen die meisten auch eben das günstigste.

 Bei kleineren Sendung wurde schon richtig gesagt, geht das alles als Einschreiben International durch. Auch ne Rolle oder ein Pack Kunstköder geht als sowas durch. Sobald es sperriger wird und man NICHT expliziet DHL, OCS, TNT usw. als Versandunternehmen hat, geht das automatisch an die POST bzw. in diesem DHL, die wiederrum Sendungen aus China (bisher weiss ich nur von China Sendungen) an die GDSK abtritt. Ich hab mal was von der GDSK abwickeln lassen und die schicken das dann per DHL einem nach Hause.... bzw. ins Büro.


----------



## banzinator (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Dann wird mich dieser Mist auch ereilen |evil:


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die Selbstverzollung ist eigentlich gar kein Problem, schaut euch die von mir verlinkte Seite an, dort ist alles erklärt und wird auch ständig aktualisiert.

Ich habe 2 Spinnrute bei Ali bestellt und bei beiden war auch die GDSK im Spiel.

 Alternative Versender wie DHL, UPS FedEx usw. sind absolut uninteressant, da lohnt die Bestellung in CN nicht.


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Selbstverzollung ist eigentlich gar kein Problem, schaut euch die von mir verlinkte Seite an, dort ist alles erklärt und wird auch ständig aktualisiert.
> 
> Ich habe 2 Spinnrute bei Ali bestellt und bei beiden war auch die GDSK im Spiel.


Die Seite ist echt gut.
Ich denke, dass ich mir heute noch eine UL-Rute bestellen werde.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Seite ist echt gut.
> Ich denke, dass ich mir heute noch eine UL-Rute bestellen werde.



Berichte mal welche es wird. Bin im Moment selber am überlegen ob ich mir die "Abu Hornet Travel" bestellen soll. |kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Klar doch .


----------



## banzinator (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

ich hab mir diese bestellt. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/RRVj2eiI


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Wenn ich mit paypal bestellen könnte wäre ich Stammkunde 
Aber leider bieten diese diesen Service nicht an.


----------



## Slick (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Dann wäre alles noch teurer.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Giropay ist genauso gut.


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die Rute von banzinator sieht gut aus.


Ich habe mir jetzt mal verschiedene rausgesucht. Entschieden habe ich mich noch für keine...muss ich mir erst genauer ansehen.
Habe nach UL-Ruten mit 1,8m gesucht. Wollte unter 25€ bleiben.

Die hier ist nicht ganz 1,8m, sondern nur 1,68m, aber gefällt mir irgendwie schon ganz gut. Die Kommentare sind auch okay...

Die ist 1,8m und macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Wobei da ein Spanier schreibt, dass sie eher wie 5-20g ausfällt. Ein Neuseeländer schreibt, dass sie nicht sloppy sei...
Die gefällt mir ja spontan von der Optik her am besten. Wohl eher eine weiche Rute.

Die ist wieder etwas kürzer und mit 2-6g WG angegeben. Mir eigentlich zu kurz...

Die sieht schick aus, aber die Ringe...

Zu der gibt es noch nicht viel Feedback, sieht aber interessant aus.

Vielleicht ist die hier aber auch ganz gut...


----------



## Zanderandre (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Von 3 Spinnruten kamen 2 ohne Probleme , nur die 3 musste von mir selber über den Frankfurter Zoll eingeführt werden. Eigentlich stehen alle Relavanten Daten schon auf dem Zettel vom GDSK.
Der Zettel von denen ist absichtlich so ünübersichtlich damit die meisten deren Service nutzen der eigentlich gar nicht nötig ist. 
Im unteren Link wir eigentlich alles gut erklärt wie es funktioniert.

https://www.blog.oscg.eu/2011/02/selbstverzollung-bei-der-gdsk/


----------



## Zanderandre (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Nach der Anleitung habe ich es gemacht und es hat geklappt.

Zum Zoll bei uns in Oldenburg musste ich auch schon mal einerseits um zu verzollen, sprich 19% Märchensteuer nachzuzahlen oder einfach nur um das Paket zu öffnen. Wichtig ist immer nur ein Ausdruck des Kaufes von der AliExpress Seite wo der Preis und evtl. Versand draufsteht.


----------



## banzinator (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Hab zu meiner nix gefunden. 
Sah gut aus. Für 22€ was soll passieren


----------



## Fuldaangler (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich möchte mal was zu Fluch oder Segen sagen.
Für die Leute die da kaufen ist es ein Segen aber für die Händler vor Eurer Tür ein Fluch. Erst wenn der letzte kleine Händler platt ist und jeder für ein paar Würmer und Maden 30km fahren muß dann merkt ihr das Ali doch ein Fluch ist da die kleinen alle platt sind. Ich werde da nichts kaufen. Das ist meine Meinung, muß nicht jedem seine sein aber egal,  ich kaufe fast alles vor Ort egal ob PC, Lebensmittel oder Angelzeug. Da hab ich super Service, den Kundendienst bei und trotzdem gute Preise auch wenn es mal 10.-€ teurer ist, man kann mit den kleinen auch reden und ein wenig handeln, oft jedenfalls.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal was zu Fluch oder Segen sagen.
> Für die Leute die da kaufen ist es ein Segen aber für die Händler vor Eurer Tür ein Fluch. Erst wenn der letzte kleine Händler platt ist und jeder für ein paar Würmer und Maden 30km fahren muß dann merkt ihr das Ali doch ein Fluch ist da die kleinen alle platt sind. Ich werde da nichts kaufen. Das ist meine Meinung, muß nicht jedem seine sein aber egal,  ich kaufe fast alles vor Ort egal ob PC, Lebensmittel oder Angelzeug. Da hab ich super Service, den Kundendienst bei und trotzdem gute Preise auch wenn es mal 10.-€ teurer ist, man kann mit den kleinen auch reden und ein wenig handeln, oft jedenfalls.


´
Alles richtig was du schreibst, aber dennoch hält sich mein Mitleid für den stationären Handel stark in Grenzen. Von den paar China Direkt Importeuren hier im Land geht das Abendland nicht unter - das ist schon vorher unter gegangen. Wenn ich mich als Arbeitnehmer nicht entsprechende Qualifikationen habe, mich fortbilde uvm, - dann muss ich nehmen was am Arbeitsmarkt für mich übrig bleibt. Ist schxxe aber ist aber so. Selbes Spiel gilt für den stationären Handel. Viele haben damals verpasst, den Online Boom mitzumachen....und einige haben bis heute nicht mitbekommen, dass der Markt immer transparenter wird. Der Kunde wird es - aber auch die Vertriebswege. Ich hab es oft gesagt, wer preislich und vom Sortiment nicht mithalten kann, der muss ganz kleine Brötchen backen und eben durch Service und Kundennähe sine Käufer an sich binden. Und das habe ich in all den Jahren und X Shops die ich kenne so gut wie nie gesehen....


----------



## ronram (1. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Die hier wird es. 

Schnur ist schon unterwegs, die im Wobblerthread verlinkte Seaknight nano.


----------



## ragbar (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ´
> Alles richtig was du schreibst, aber dennoch hält sich mein Mitleid für den stationären Handel stark in Grenzen. Von den paar China Direkt Importeuren hier im Land geht das Abendland nicht unter - das ist schon vorher unter gegangen. Wenn ich mich als Arbeitnehmer nicht entsprechende Qualifikationen habe, mich fortbilde uvm, - dann muss ich nehmen was am Arbeitsmarkt für mich übrig bleibt. Ist schxxe aber ist aber so. Selbes Spiel gilt für den stationären Handel. Viele haben damals verpasst, den Online Boom mitzumachen....und einige haben bis heute nicht mitbekommen, dass der Markt immer transparenter wird. Der Kunde wird es - aber auch die Vertriebswege. Ich hab es oft gesagt, wer preislich und vom Sortiment nicht mithalten kann, der muss ganz kleine Brötchen backen und eben durch Service und Kundennähe sine Käufer an sich binden. Und das habe ich in all den Jahren und X Shops die ich kenne so gut wie nie gesehen....


 
 Jep, ist so.

 Die meisten Händler vor Ort haben den Knall noch nicht gehört und versuchen nach wie vor, die alte Abzockmasche durchzuziehen.
  Es gibt Ausnahmen, die durch sichtbar faire Preisgestaltung auffallen. Bei denen kauf ich dann auch, auch wenns mal 10 € mehr als online ist. Aber bei Preisabweichungen der heftigen Art oder unterschiedlichen Preisen ein und desselben Anbieters zwischen Laden und online hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## ronram (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich denke nicht, dass Aliexpress für den gut organisierten und marktorientierten deutschen Tackledealer ein ernsthaftes Problem darstellt. 
Trotz meiner Einkäufe in Fernost bin ich ziemlich häufig bei einem großen Angelgeschäft im Kölner Westen und lasse mein Geld dort ... 
Näher gelegen wäre ein kleiner Laden wenige Kilometer südlich. Da war ich aber nur einmal um Maden zu kaufen. Dann nie wieder. Fr33 hat das schön erklärt.


----------



## banzinator (2. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Gerade war der fröhliche DPD Bote da mit einer Papprolle in der Hand. Kein Stress mit der GDSK. Service war China Post.
Tatsächlich die Rute ist schon da. Bestellt am 17.02, dass kann sich sehen lassen wie ich finde.
Gleich angeschaut und begutachtet.
Für 22€ garnicht mal so schlecht verarbeitet, wirklich super leicht. Wird Zeit für den ersten Test am Bach. Werde berichten |wavey:


----------



## magut (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

kannst bitte einen link reinstellen#h

Ich warte teilweise schon seit Ende Jänner auf ein paar Kleinteile. Echt unterschiedlich wie schnell was kommt.
LG
Mario


----------



## Cynastorix (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*



ragbar schrieb:


> Jep, ist so.
> 
> Die meisten Händler vor Ort haben den Knall noch nicht gehört und versuchen nach wie vor, die alte Abzockmasche durchzuziehen.
> Es gibt Ausnahmen, die durch sichtbar faire Preisgestaltung auffallen. Bei denen kauf ich dann auch, auch wenns mal 10 € mehr als online ist. Aber bei Preisabweichungen der heftigen Art oder unterschiedlichen Preisen ein und desselben Anbieters zwischen Laden und online hört der Spaß auf.



Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Ich habe nicht immer Lust mich vorher zu informieren was die gewünschte Rute/Rolle/wasauchimmer kosten sollte. Wenn ich nach dem Kauf dann online nachschaue und sehe, dass ich im Laden einen Preisaufschlag von 30-40% mitgenommen habe war ich das letzte mal in dem Laden. Ich handele auch nicht mit dem Händler. Das ist mir zu doof. Ich erwarte von den Händlern, dass sie einen fairen Preis an ihre Ware schreiben. Sie sollten wissen, dass sich jeder informieren kann was der Marktpreis für ihre Sachen ist. Der einzige Laden den ich kenne, in dem ich immer ohne mir Gedanken zu machen kann zuschlagen kann ist auch nicht der kleine Dealer um die Ecke sondern Moritz Nord.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

@Banzinator: Kannst du mal so nett sein und den Link für die UL Rute von SeaKnight einstellen. Ich finde deinen genannten Preis leider nicht. Will auch mal eine ordern.... Danke für deine Hilfe!:m


----------



## banzinator (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Trout-Fly-Fishing-Rod-9-FT-4-Piece-5-Weight-Starter-Carbon-fly-rod/32624015503.html?shortkey=RRVj2eiI&addresstype=600


----------



## dorschhunter9 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Banzinator, Danke! Eine letzte Frage: Hast du wirklich China Post Airmail genommen oder ePacket? China Post Airmail kostet knapp 10€... Danke.|supergri


----------



## banzinator (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Also bei mir stand China Post auf den Aufklebern. ePacket stand bei Ali in der App. Hatte den kostenlosen Versand gewählt. Ausgefahren von DPD


----------



## ronram (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

epacket war auch bei meiner Rute die Versandmethode...da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## DerAngler0502 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich habe mir nun auch mal das Angebot angesehen und bin ehrlich gesagt hellauf begeistert.
Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen zur Bestellung.
Ist es richtig, dass es am Besten ist, wenn man nur Kleinteile unter eine Wert von 22€ bestellt (da sonst Steuerzahlungen fällig werden  oder bei sperrigeren Gütern GDKS),die günstigste Versandart auswählt und kann ich davon ausgehen das mir die Ware dann bis vor die Haustür geliefert wird ?


----------



## banzinator (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich habe gelesen unter 26€ da unter 5€ keine Gebühren erhoben werden. 
Mit der GDSK scheint es dann ein Glücksspiel zu sein. 
Aber eigene Verzollung löst dann das kosten Problem.


----------



## DerAngler0502 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Okay danke und was mir auch nicht so wirklich klar ist - unter welchen Umständen wird die Ware direkt zu mir geliefert, sodass ich sie nicht beim Zoll abholen muss ?


----------



## banzinator (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Das weiß ich nicht genau. 
Jedenfalls scheint es zu klappen wenn du die so bestellst wie ich.


----------



## schumi9 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

@DerAngler0502 u.A.
falls es von der Post zum Zoll gegeben wird und es eine abgabenfreie Sendung ist, kannst es von dort aus an Dich schicken lassen, es reicht eine Mail ans Zollamt mit Rechnung und Zahlungsbeleg. Ich schreib dann immer das es an meine Anschrift adressiert ist und der Versand zu mir bezahlt ist. Hab dann aus Spaß an der Freude jedes Teilchen einzeln bestellt und irgendwann wurden immer mehr Chinapäckl direkt durchgereicht. 
Bei fälligen Zahlungen, kann man das auch online erledigen. Die Zollanmeldung online ist aber schon etwas Aufwand. Falls es von GDSK abgefangen wurde, kann man bzw. sollte es sogar, die Selbstverzollung online machen und das direkt mit dem Zoll und so die Abzockerbande abblitzen lassen.


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Ich muss ja sagen - ein ganz kleines schlechtes Gewissen habe ich bei den ganzen AliExpress Geschichten ja schon. Früher hab ich es vermieden mit Hardbaits (ausnahmen waren nur Popper und Stickbaits) zu fischen. Insbesondere wenn Steinpackungen oder Totholz auch nur Ansatzweise in der Nähe waren. Zu groß waren schon Verluste von Rapalas, NilsMaster, ja sogar die teuren Daiwa Tournaments. Hardbaits sind inzwischen genau so günstig wie ein Gummi am Jig... da steigt die Riskofreude und logischerweise auch die Fänge auf Hartes aus dem fernen Osten....

Die neue Saison werde ich insbesondere mal Spinnerbaits testen. Die mir bekannten Altarme des Rheins wuchern immer mehr zu. Da versagt eig alles  - nur Offset Gummis oder eben Spinnerbaits pflügen da noch durch. Hab schon im Dez/Jan welche bestellt und bin für das wenige Geld echt begeistert!


----------



## Aloha (7. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Welche hast du denn bestellt ??


----------



## addicted (12. März 2017)

*AW: Ali-Express - Fluch oder Segen?!*

Chinagummies welche den lunkercity fin s ähneln.

Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp?


----------

